# What exactly is Intuition?



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

And how come I still don't get it? The saying that it is "collecting info by unconscious / hunches" sounds like a hogwash to me. So...you look at a tree and what? Unconsciously realise something? COME ON! You realise something because you picked it up via the 5 senses! That's realistic instead of bla bla bla some theory. If you ask me, the S-N dichotomy needs to be either cut out or refined. This version is...unrealistic.


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

Watch the whole video, it's worth it.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

AdroElectro said:


> With the whole video, it's worth it.


That was fascinating. I need THAT not bla bla bla UNDERSTAND!!! Real life examples and to see how I react to those not theories about ... something. Like that cup example. I saw just a cup. My thought pattern was "It is a cup, it is white out of cardboard / styrofoam / whatever, conical, used to drink shit out of it. The end." The intuitive answers were... >.> especially that story about the office O.O . IT IS A CUP GOD DAM!

edit: I need to change my type. Have you got more of such videos?


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

Its that feeling of ill intent you get when you see a naked blood covered man with a meat cleaver.... Intuition tells me its none of my business.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Carpentet810 said:


> Its that feeling of ill intent you get when you see a naked blood covered man with a meat cleaver.... Intuition tells me its none of my business.


uhmmm...

Isn't that fear?

I mean, it's a man with a bloody cleaver. For all I know it could be a butcher who decided to take a stroll outside his meat shop. Or maybe a man who cuts those large meat pieces in a slaughterhouse-that'd explain why he is drenched in blood. And a cleaver is his so he is taking it with him.

...why assume the worst all of the sudden?


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

Carpentet810 said:


> Its that feeling of ill intent you get when you see a naked blood covered man with a meat cleaver.... Intuition tells me its none of my business.


This.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

No. Fear is when you are afraid for your life. This is simply something that is happening that does not concern me. 

No more than a cop handing out traffic tickets. Also not my business unless the ticket is for me.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

> Intuition is a function by which you see round corners, which you really cannot do; yet the fellow will do it for you and you trust him. It is a function which normally you do not use if you live a regular life within four walls and do regular routine work. But if you are on the Stock Exchange or in Central Africa, you will use your hunches like anything. You cannot, for instance, calculate whether when you turn round a corner in the bush you will meet a rhinoceros or a tiger - but you get a hunch, and it will perhaps save your life. So you see that people who live exposed to natural conditions use intuition a great deal, and people who risk something in an unknown field, who are pioneers of some sort, will use intuition. Inventors will use it and judges will use it. Whenever you have to deal with strange conditions where you have no established values or established concepts, you will depend upon that faculty of intuition.


Here are some other examples of intuition:

http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/571314-examples-intuition.html


Otherwise, the S-N dichotomy in the MBTI sense has to do with Facts vs Theories, Concrete vs Abstract, Reality vs Imagination, etc.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

Read it: 
A Little Bit of Personality: Email Response: The Difference Between Sensors and iNtuitives


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

Here are brief bullet-point summaries (from official MBTI reports) of the five "facets" of S/N in the "Step II" version of the MBTI.

*1. Concrete / Abstract*

Concrete

Exact facts; Literal; Tangible

• Are grounded in reality and trust the facts.
• Interpret things literally.
• Are cautious about making inferences.
• May find it hard to see trends and link facts to the bigger picture.
• Begin with what you know to be true, and have all the facts in order before moving on.
• May be seen by others as resistant to change, although you may not see yourself that way.

Abstract

Figurative; Symbolic; Intangible

• Like to go beyond the surface and read between the lines.
• May use symbols and metaphors to explain your views.
• Consider context and interrelationships important.
• Make mental leaps and enjoy brainstorming.
• May find it hard to identify the evidence for your ideas.
• May find it hard to disengage from the tangents you've followed.

*2. Realistic / Imaginative*

Realistic

Sensible; Matter of fact; Seek efficiency

• Take pride in your common sense and ability to realistically appraise situations.
• Value efficiency, practicality, and cost effectiveness.
• Appreciate direct experiences and tangible results.
• Believe that good techniques lead to good results.
• Are seen as matter of fact and sensible.

Imaginative

Resourceful; Inventive; Seek novelty

• Like ingenuity for its own sake.
• Want to experience what is innovative and different.
• Are resourceful in dealing with new and unusual experiences.
• Prefer not to do things the same way twice.
• Readily envision what is needed for the future and enjoy strategic planning.
• May enjoy humour and word games based on nuance.

*3. Practical / Conceptual*

Practical

Pragmatic; Results oriented; Applied

• Find that applying ideas is more appealing than the ideas themselves.
• Need to see an idea’s application to understand it.
• Are impatient listening to ideas if a practical use is not the end result.
• Favor practical utility over intellectual curiosity.

Conceptual

Scholarly; Idea oriented; Intellectual

• Enjoy the role of scholar and thinker.
• Like acquiring new knowledge and skills for their own sake.
• Value mental virtuosity.
• Focus on the concept, not its application.
• Prefer starting with an idea.
• Find that practical uses for your ideas may come as afterthoughts.

*4. Experiential / Theoretical*

Experiential

Hands on; Empirical; Trust experience

• Learn best from direct, hands-on experience and rely on it to guide you.
• Are careful not to generalize too much.
• Focus more on the past and present than the future.
• Concentrate on what is happening now rather than thinking about meanings and theories.
• May sometimes get stuck on details at the expense of larger considerations.

Theoretical

Seek patterns; Hypothetical; Trust theories

• Trust theory and believe it has a reality of its own.
• Enjoy dealing with the intangible.
• Like to invent new theories even more than applying your "old" ones.
• See almost everything as fitting into a pattern or theoretical context.
• Are future oriented.

*5. Traditional / Original*

Traditional

Conventional; Customary; Tried and true

• Identify strongly with what is familiar.
• Are comfortable with the tried-and-true because it provides a precedent to follow.
• Admire and support established institutions and methods.
• Are reluctant to change things that are working well.
• Enjoy participating in traditions at work and at home.

Original

Unconventional; Different; New and unusual

• Place a high value on uniqueness.
• Need to demonstrate your own originality.
• Value cleverness and inventiveness.
• Would rather figure out your own way than read the directions.
• Will change things whether or not they work as they are.

And anyone who's interested can read fuller descriptions of those facets (from the MBTI Manual) here.

It's also worth noting that the "Step II" version of the MBTI is very much on board with the idea that it's possible for preferences to be _middlish_ — and in more than one way. First, in addition to the bullet-point descriptions shown above, there are also "mid-zone" descriptions for people who come out in the middle on any particular facet. And second, the Step II MBTI allows for the possibility of being "out of preference" on one or two facets (e.g., an N who comes out on the S side of two of the five S/N facets).


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Intuitive people are more psychic and spiritually aware, but sensing people are more physical and better at functioning in the real world.


----------



## Son of Mercury (Aug 12, 2014)

A size 11 shoe in your mouth could teach you what intuition is.


I'm sorry, but I do not take kindly to those who speak ill of my beloved function. It would be wise of you to mind your parietal lobe, motor cortex, and fingers next time.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Does machinery use _senses_ when transmitting and receiving something like... radio waves?


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Sensory types take in lots of specific sensory information that's largely conscious (so they can talk about it in specific terms). 

Intuitives _unconsciously_ take in large amounts of sensory information, and then their intuition skims the information to pull out ideas and patterns, which then become conscious. So you cant talk about sensory info in specific terms very well, but you understand patterns and ideas. Sometimes your ideas get out of control and become crazy-seeming and separated from reality. However, their basis of course is in sensory information (what else would it be?).


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Son of Mercury said:


> A size 11 shoe in your mouth could teach you what intuition is.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but I do not take kindly to those who speak ill of my beloved function. It would be wise of you to mind your parietal lobe, motor cortex, and fingers next time.


Oh you're such an Eight


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Karla said:


> Read it:
> A Little Bit of Personality: Email Response: The Difference Between Sensors and iNtuitives


Just that one! It was that one that made me immediately think of an S. I can't even talk about a thing I haven't had experience with(or that I can't see atm). I found that to be pretty true. But then again, if I'm asked for an use of a thing...I turn into a downright ENTP monster. I can list at least 7 uses for most things under a minute. And probably find a real application-the most expected one anyhow.

I keep confusing myself heh.


----------



## funambulist44 (May 7, 2014)

Oh god, no, let's not cut IvS...that's the most important part for me.


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

AdroElectro said:


> Watch the whole video, it's worth it.


Thank you for posting that. I hadn't seen it before. It was downright hilarious and super informative. It still boggles my mind that people had all those measurements. I felt like there must have been rulers we didn't see :laughing:


A comment on their explanation of specificity- I don't care at all about physical specifics. I can just eyeball stuff and call it good. But I really am drawn to specifics when it comes to use of language. It gives me great satisfaction when finding precisely the right word(s) to convey the idea I'm trying to express.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

reckful said:


> It's also worth noting that the "Step II" version of the MBTI is very much on board with the idea that it's possible for preferences to be _middlish_ — and in more than one way. First, in addition to the bullet-point descriptions shown above, there are also "mid-zone" descriptions for people who come out in the middle on any particular facet. And second, the Step II MBTI allows for the possibility of being "out of preference" on one or two facets (e.g., an N who comes out on the S side of two of the five S/N facets).


To add on to this, the facets do not add up to the whole. It is possible to have four facet preferences in S and still prefer N overall.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

PaladinX said:


> To add on to this, the facets do not add up to the whole. It is possible to have four facet preferences in S and still prefer N overall.


That hadn't occurred to me. Would that pretty much need to be a case where the four S facets all involved not-far-from-the-middle percentage scores and the one N facet had a high percentage score?


----------

